# Builders level.



## DexterII (Jul 14, 2010)

Well, if you weren't clear out there out there in God's country, I would loan you my 40 or so year old David White, just for all of the valuable advice you have provided here, but since that won't work, in my opinion, as far as the barn is concerned, I think that a water level is just as practical and easy to use.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Nov 6, 2010)

VIPlumber said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Gearing up to build a pole barn type garage in the spring, among other outdoor projects, and am looking at picking up a dumpy/builders level. Any suggestions on a decent brand/package? Nothing too fancy, just something to do the job accurately. I've budgeted ~ $500 for this.
> 
> ...


David White

If you PM me we can talk about one I have for sale
I also have a Berger


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

VIPlumber said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Gearing up to build a pole barn type garage in the spring, among other outdoor projects, and am looking at picking up a dumpy/builders level. Any suggestions on a decent brand/package? Nothing too fancy, just something to do the job accurately. I've budgeted ~ $500 for this.
> 
> ...


I’ve have THIS Nikon and have used it for years with no problems and it’s seen a fair amount of abuse.


----------



## VIPlumber (Aug 2, 2010)

DexterII said:


> Well, if you weren't clear out there out there in God's country, I would loan you my 40 or so year old David White, just for all of the valuable advice you have provided here, but since that won't work, in my opinion, as far as the barn is concerned, I think that a water level is just as practical and easy to use.


Well gosh Dex,

You've gone and made me blush. Thanks for the compliment and the offer. Water levels are ok but not nearly as sexy. As for living in god's country, BC stands for Bring Cash.



> If you PM me we can talk about one I have for sale
> I also have a Berger


PM on it's way Jim.



> I’ve have THIS Nikon and have used it for years with no problems and it’s seen a fair amount of abuse.


Two votes for the David White to 1 for yours Ron:jester:. Looks pretty nice and it's only ~$12 more thru Amazon up here. Finally.

Thanks to all for the advice so far.


----------



## Bud Cline (Mar 12, 2006)

I've got one I would turn loose of also if anyone is interested, but I have no idea what it is anymore. Haven't used it in a while. I'll go get it out tomorrow and see what it is if anyone is interested.


----------



## kwikfishron (Mar 11, 2010)

VIPlumber said:


> Two votes for the David White to 1 for yours Ron:jester:


It’s an a election year. Just give me a couple of days, not only will DW drop out he’ll be crying back to Mommy. :laughing:


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

VIPlumber said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Gearing up to build a pole barn type garage in the spring, among other outdoor projects, and am looking at picking up a dumpy/builders level. Any suggestions on a decent brand/package? Nothing too fancy, just something to do the job accurately. I've budgeted ~ *$500 for this.*
> 
> ...


Ayuh,... After living 20 years in the grading business with various optical levels,...
I'd suggest fattening yer budget abit, 'n get yerself a Lazer level...

All the optical levels work Ok, so long as ya got 2 people to work it...
With the lazer, it's a 1 man operation...

We picked up a Bosch for 'bout $800. retail, 'n Love it...
I'm sure it'll work so long as the dozer operator don't run over it, which is what's killed all the optical levels over the years...

Honestly, the Only draw-back to the lazer, is rememberin' to keep extra batteries around for it...:whistling2:


----------

